# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.7 Public Discussion Thread

## yassin55

*For MXBOX/HTI*  * BLACKBERRY is STANDALONE* * NO INTERNET , NO CREDITS ,*  * NO WAITING CUSTOMERS*     *BLACKBERRY SERVER UPDATED*  *- Added 2 new BLACKBERRY MEP's (NEW SECURITY 2012):*  *MEP-11534-009* *MEP-12209-010*  * FULL LIST OF Blackberry  MEP supported by MXBOX STANDALONE:*  * MEP-04103-001* * MEP-04103-002* * MEP-04103-004* * MEP-04104-003* * MEP-04104-004* * MEP-04104-005* * MEP-04104-006* * MEP-04104-007* * MEP-04104-008* * MEP-04546-001* * MEP-04598-003* * MEP-04598-004* * MEP-04598-005* * MEP-04626-001* * MEP-04626-002* * MEP-04938-001* * MEP-04938-002* * MEP-05277-001* * MEP-05277-002* * MEP-05277-004* * MEP-05277-005* * MEP-06041-001* * MEP-06041-003* * MEP-06041-004* * MEP-06041-005* * MEP-06041-006* * MEP-06041-007* * MEP-06041-008* * MEP-06041-009* * MEP-06041-010* * MEP-06041-011* * MEP-06041-012* * MEP-06041-013* * MEP-06041-016* * MEP-06068-001* * MEP-06068-002* * MEP-06259-002* * MEP-06259-003* * MEP-06423-001* * MEP-06424-001* * MEP-06424-002* * MEP-06529-001* * MEP-06529-002* * MEP-06530-001* * MEP-06530-002* * MEP-06810-002* * MEP-06810-003* * MEP-06811-003* * MEP-06812-001* * MEP-06812-003* * MEP-06812-004* * MEP-06813-001* * MEP-06813-002* * MEP-06814-001* * MEP-06814-002* * MEP-06814-004* * MEP-06814-005* * MEP-06849-001* * MEP-06849-002* * MEP-06893-001* * MEP-06899-001* * MEP-06899-002* * MEP-07321-002* * MEP-07484-001* * MEP-07484-002* * MEP-07484-003* * MEP-07484-004* * MEP-07484-005* * MEP-07484-006* * MEP-07484-007* * MEP-07705-002* * MEP-07705-003* * MEP-07722-001* * MEP-07722-002* * MEP-07722-003* * MEP-07723-001* * MEP-07723-003* * MEP-07723-004* * MEP-07723-005* * MEP-07723-006* * MEP-07723-007* * MEP-07754-001* * MEP-08209-001* * MEP-08209-002* * MEP-08209-003* * MEP-08209-004* * MEP-08318-001* * MEP-08395-001* * MEP-08448-001* * MEP-08448-002* * MEP-08589-001* * MEP-08881-001* * MEP-08882-001* * MEP-08918-001* * MEP-09004-001* * MEP-09070-001* * MEP-09149-001* * MEP-09292-001* * MEP-09292-002* * MEP-09292-003* * MEP-09292-004* * MEP-09292-005* * MEP-09292-006* * MEP-09292-008* * MEP-09293-001* * MEP-09625-001* * MEP-09625-002* * MEP-09667-001* * MEP-09690-001* * MEP-09747-001* * MEP-09783-002* * MEP-09783-003* * MEP-09821-001* * MEP-09821-002* * MEP-09821-003* * MEP-09917-001* * MEP-09938-001* * MEP-10073-001* * MEP-10129-001* * MEP-10129-002* * MEP-10129-003* * MEP-10129-004* * MEP-10129-005* * MEP-10129-006* * MEP-11016-001* * MEP-11139-001* * MEP-11139-002* * MEP-11139-003* * MEP-11139-004* * MEP-11139-005* * MEP-11139-006* * MEP-11246-001* * MEP-11246-002* * MEP-11414-001* * MEP-11414-002* * MEP-11534-002* * MEP-11534-004* * MEP-11534-005* * MEP-11534-006* * MEP-11534-007* * MEP-11534-008* * MEP-11534-009* * MEP-12186-001* * MEP-12209-003* * MEP-12209-004* * MEP-12209-006* * MEP-12209-007* * MEP-12209-008* * MEP-12209-010* * MEP-12488-001* * MEP-12565-001* * MEP-12579-001* * MEP-12579-002* * MEP-12599-003* * MEP-12622-002* * MEP-12907-002* * MEP-12978-001* * MEP-12980-001* * MEP-12980-002* * MEP-13188-001* * MEP-13188-002* * MEP-13188-006* * MEP-13188-007* * MEP-13188-008* * MEP-13188-010* * MEP-13710-001* * MEP-13928-001* * MEP-13928-002* * MEP-13988-001* * MEP-13990-001* * MEP-14052-001* * MEP-14052-002* * MEP-14074-001* * MEP-14074-002* * MEP-14074-003* * MEP-14074-004* * MEP-14150-001* * MEP-14260-001* * MEP-14260-002* * MEP-14896-001* * MEP-14896-002* * MEP-14896-003* * MEP-14896-004* * MEP-14896-005* * MEP-15159-001* * MEP-15159-002* * MEP-15326-001* * MEP-15326-002* * MEP-15343-001* * MEP-16272-002* * MEP-16272-003* * MEP-16272-005* * MEP-16352-001* * MEP-16419-001* * MEP-16472-001* * MEP-16826-001* * MEP-17232-001* * MEP-17490-001* * MEP-17568-002* * MEP-18601-001* * MEP-18637-001* * MEP-19322-003* * MEP-19877-001* * MEP-20099-002* * MEP-20099-004* * MEP-20099-009* * MEP-20166-001* * MEP-20454-001* * MEP-20669-001* * MEP-21545-001* * MEP-21878-001* * MEP-22793-001* * MEP-23361-001* * MEP-24124-001* * MEP-24409-002* * MEP-24660-001* * MEP-24660-003* * MEP-24667-001* * MEP-24667-002* * MEP-24667-003* * MEP-24667-004* * MEP-24723-001* * MEP-24723-002* * MEP-26594-001* * MEP-26900-003* * MEP-27488-001* * MEP-27501-003* * MEP-28240-002* * MEP-28364-001* * MEP-28555-001* * MEP-29080-002* * MEP-29080-003* * MEP-29318-001* * MEP-29318-002* * MEP-30218-001* * MEP-30218-002* * MEP-30638-001* * MEP-30669-001* * MEP-31845-001* * MEP-31845-002* * MEP-33006-002* * MEP-34723-001* * MEP-34870-001* * MEP-34870-002* * MEP-39371-001* * MEP-40488-002* * MEP-40954-001* * MEP-41261-001* * MEP-41468-001* * MEP-42490-001* * MEP-42490-002* * MEP-42517-001*    *Update available by 'Synchronize Files'.*      
 BR,
 Manole

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا 
متابعة جيدة

----------

